
Research confirms screen time is hurting children’s school performance - endswapper
http://qz.com/816454/how-much-time-should-kids-use-smartphones-research-confirms-screen-time-and-video-games-hurt-childrens-school-performance/
======
ant512
Kids who spend 8 hours doing any one activity - screen or otherwise - will
find little time to do much of anything else...

